# Pray for the crew of the Lady Mary



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

The Lady Mary, a 71-foot scallop boat based at Cape May in southern New Jersey and owned by a North Carolina man, sank at about 5 a.m. with seven people aboard


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Will say a prayer for them tonight... Hope they find some survivors.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Wow...that is awful to hear. Prayers...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep. They have found ONE survivor and 2 dead.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

That's very sad news. The crew and their families are in my thoughts and prayers.

I hadn't heard or read anything up here in NYC. I guess in spite of (or maybe because of) shows like Deadliest Catch, people take for granted how much the Pros risk to help put fish on our tables.

God bless them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, turns out that a friend and myself knew three of the guys on that boat. It is a shame and I feel for their families.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dogg; Let me know if you hear about a Beef and Beer, I'll try to Build something to chance off


----------

